# DNP Run #3: 250mg ED 30 Days LOG (Daily Updates)



## jp0004

As stated, this will be my 3rd run with DNP.

- Running D's caps 250mg ED for 30 days
- 195lbs@18%bf
- Cals will be in the 2000 range with a 30p/20f/50c split
- 24mg/200mg EC 2-3x per day
- Plenty of Powerade G2 for electrolytes and 1- 2 gallons per day of water
- Keep workouts under an hour in the high rep ranges

Levels of DNP in system per day:

Day 1 - 250
2 - 407
3 - 506
4 - 569
5- 608
6- 633
7- 649
8 - 658
9- 665
10 - 668
11 - 671
12 - 672
13 - 673
14 - 674
15 - 674
16 - 675

By Day 16, the number levels off at at 675mg. Will maintain 1 cap per day until day 30.

Here is the decay after day 30:
1 - 425
2 - 267
3 - 168
4 - 106
5 - 66
6 - 42
7 - 26
8 - 16
9 - 10
10 - 6
11 - 4
12 - 2
13 - less that 1mg in system

I have Benadryl and Prednisone from my last run on hand to deal with any rashes that pop up.

I'll be posting every day even if not much happens, people seem to be interested in day-by-day logs.

Journey begins tonight with my first dose of 250mg.  See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## bubbagump

In.   30 days is a stretch!


----------



## Youngblood1984

Looking forward to seeing you log and good luck brother , see ya tomorrow


----------



## jp0004

End of day 1

Quick correction, did a count of my caps, saw that I've only got 29 left.  So this will be a 29 day run.

Popped the first one last night, seemed to have given me a mild headache that kept me from sleeping well.  Felt a bit lethargic today but I think that's because of the lack of sleep.

Also relieved that I haven't broke out in a rash this time.  Last time I frontloaded 500mg on day 1 and had a full body rash within 12 hours.

Just popped my cap for tonight, nothing significant to report yet.


----------



## Retrodreams

bubbagump said:


> In.   30 days is a stretch!


Why is that?


----------



## jp0004

End of day 2

Definitely starting to feel the heat.  Seems to come in waves, one hour I'm sweating just standing, next I'm good.

Did a very light workout today, just to easing into it.  Was sweating much more than normal, felt alright.

Also, dunno if I'm getting paranoid but I'm seeing a bit of a red tinge on my skin so I've started taking 50mg Benadryl right before bed.

Mouth is also starting to feel a little chalky but that's normal.  Experienced this last time around, no big deal.

16 hour workday tomorrow so I'll need to really manage my diet/hydration.


----------



## jp0004

Day 3

Definitely feeling it today.  Noticed I was mouth breathing while walking.  Worked up a decent sweat at work lifting stuff that is usually pretty light.

I always do some reading up while on cycle to keep my head in the game and not get complacent.  After browsing a few PN topics I decided to order some NAC and L-Carnitine as a precaution.  Adding them certainly wouldn't hurt.

I've reached 506mg in my system, or 75% of saturation.  Feel fine so far, I can definitely keep this up for 30 days.

EC is making me jittery on non-workout days.  Maybe I should cut it back to 1 dose of 24mg/200mg EC when not working out.

Anyone have experience with NAC/L-Carnitine?  What's the recommended dose?


----------



## jp0004

Day 4

Went to the gym today.  Man that was tough.  Was outta breath after a 3min warmup on the rowing machine which is usually a breeze.  Ended up sitting there after for about 5 minutes just to catch my breath.

Went on to deadlifts.  Wanted to keep it light and intense, thought I'd bang out 8 sets of 8 at around 2 plates.  That went out the window on set one, backed it off to 185 and only got through 5 sets.  Absolutely exhausted at the end of an hour in the gym.

Just popped my cap for today.  I can't be sure but I think I can see a difference in the mirror already.  Might just be in my head though.


----------



## jp0004

Day 5

Not really much to report.  12 hour day at work, nothing remarkable happening.  Walking down a hallway causes mouth breathing but I kinda like it.  I'm certainly not struggling at this point and I've reached about 90% saturation.  I get the occasional flash of heat every once in a while but it's no problem at all.


----------



## jp0004

Day 6

Took the longest piss that I can remember today.  Like 1 min straight.  Was almost comical.  Forgot how much bathroom time is needed on DNP.

Pants are definitely getting looser.

 Nothing remarkable to report, another uneventful day at work.  If this is the worst I'm gonna feel than the rest of the cycle should be a breeze.


----------



## Edawg

I had to chime in your thread and i will also follow. Today is day 7 for me on 250mg of crystalline dnp.. likely from the same source. I have lost 7lbs so far. 244 to 237. I agree, its a bit uncomfortable at times and the first 2-3 days were tough. I was tired and got some bad gas pains. So far, lots of fat loss, i mean i cant believe it, and i woke up today with my head completely soaked. Anyway, i wont jack your thread, but so far im amazed bybthis stuff


----------



## jp0004

No prob bro, feel free to chime in at anytime!  Always helps to have more perspectives.

In fact, I would suggest starting your own daily log, you'll be able to look back on it years from now and see where you started from.

Also one of the big reasons I log all of my experiences is that I wanted to pay back this community for the knowledge and confidence it gave me to take the first step and discover how amazing this stuff is when used correctly.  It would make a big difference for future runners to see as many experiences with as many variables as possible.

Hope you'll consider starting a log, your future self will thank you!


----------



## Retrodreams

Do you not weight yourself at all during the cycle?


----------



## jp0004

Day 7

Gym day today.  Did hang 5x8 hang cleans for 95lbs.  Breathing very heavy by the end of it.  Finished up with a 2000m row do burn some extra calories.  I think I'll be adding the row to the end of my workouts from now on.

@Retrodreams no, no weighing myself during the cycle.  I've seen how it can **** with people's heads so I avoid it.  Besides, I can definitely see the improvement in the mirror, that's good enough for me.  Perhaps I'll consider a weigh-in on day 15, I'll have to see how I feel.


----------



## jp0004

Day 8

Another gym day, light bench and squats with some rowing thrown in.  Worked up a very good sweat.

Also got the yellow jizz going, not full on hi-liter color but it's definitely a bit tinted.


----------



## jp0004

Day 9

Another day at work, getting winded just going up a couple flights of stairs.  But still very manageable.

Every time I put on my pants I have to tighten my belt just a little bit more.  Pretty awesome.  I'm excited to see what the end result will look like!


----------



## Retrodreams

jp0004 said:


> Retrodreams no, no weighing myself during the cycle.  I've seen how it can **** with people's heads so I avoid it.  Besides, I can definitely see the improvement in the mirror, that's good enough for me.  Perhaps I'll consider a weigh-in on day 15, I'll have to see how I feel.


I'm a big data guy so I like to see fluctuations in my weight. Thanks for keeping the log. Getting ready to start my 3rd and last cycle until probably after Summer.


----------



## jp0004

Day 10

Today was the first day I busted out the fan at work.  I didn't NEED to but it's certainly more comfortable.  Still doing great, staying the course.  1/3 of the way there.

Retro, I think I'd do a weigh in on day 15.  That way I'll have an idea if I need to step up the cardio or if I should keep going the way I am.

3rd run this year?  Hardcore bro!  Get em


----------



## jp0004

Day 11

Had a pretty busy day, was running all around the city doing shit.  Must have really tired me out, I've been feeling woozy all evening.  I don't think I hydrated enough.

Just got back from a light workout at the gym, still tough as ever to get through.  But I think I feel a bit better now that I've had some time to wind down.


----------



## jp0004

Day 12

Power cleans today, absolutely exhausting.  Drenched in sweat by the end.  Seemed to have sprained something around my serratus, hoping I can sleep it off tonight.


----------



## jp0004

Day 13

Slept for 12 hours and as a result got pretty much nothing done today.

My serratus is still sore so it's just as well that I stayed outta the gym.

Hoping it clears up tomorrow so I can get a light workout in.


----------



## jp0004

Day 14

Back in the gym, injury seems to have cleared up.  Short but solid workout.

Plan to weigh myself at end of day 15 to gauge my progress.


----------



## jp0004

Day 15

Looks like I picked up a bit of a flu.

Actually don't feel too bad, so I'm still on for now.  Fortunately I've got a couple of easy work days coming up and the weekend to rest and recover.  Gonna stay outta the gym and take it easy till I feel back to "normal".

Also noticed that I'm getting rashes very easily.  Like if I stratch anywhere on my body it starts to get red very quickly.  But still manageable.  Prob gonna jump back on 50mg Benadryl for the next week or so.

Planning on weighing in tomorrow morning.


----------



## jp0004

Day 16

Weighed in at 191 this morning.

Have to admit I'm a little discouraged, I was expecting more progress.  But I know I'm probably holding water as well and that will come off at the end of the cycle.

I'm gonna stay the course and keep going.  I can definitely see an improvement in the mirror and I'm losing inches off my waist so I know the number doesn't tell the whole story.  Two more weeks shouldn't be too hard to get through.


----------



## jp0004

Day 17

Feeling much better, seems like I'm over this flu that I caught.

I've noticed that the deeper into the cycle, the less I feel the "heat" effects.  I'm tempted to double down and go 2 caps from here but I do want to see how 1 cap for 30 days plays out, so I'm going to stay the course.

Planning on going to the gym tomorrow for a light workout, see if that kickstarts the furnace again.


----------



## jp0004

Day 18

Easy day at the gym, felt good.  Definitely noticing that my skin its getting a lot more sensitive.  Any area that I scratch even moderately hard ends up getting a rash for a few hours.  No big deal though, fades away like it was never there.

Gonna up the cardio after my workouts for the last stretch of this run to see f I can maximize the results.


----------



## jp0004

Day 19

14 hour day at work, nothing really to report.  Still mouth breathing walking up and down stairs and hallways but completely manageable.

I have the next couple days off, planning on hitting the gym a little harder.


----------



## jp0004

Day 20

Pretty good workout today, upped the intensity/cardio.  Lot more sweat and felt like my skin was glowing hot.  Friend of mine said she could feel the heat coming off me from across a table.

2/3 of the way there, 10 days to go


----------



## Classical Atlas

Stay with one cap to finish your study! Good posts!


----------



## Classical Atlas

Are you sweating yellow?


----------



## jp0004

Day 21

Another intense day in the gym, the upped cardio is really kickin my ass.  Have to hang around the gym for 15 mins just so i can cool down enough to walk outta there.

@Classical Atlas, yeah I'm gonna stick with the one cap for the rest of the cycle.  No yellow sweat that I've noticed.  Only the yellow jizz and even then it's not that noticeable.  

When I was on 2 caps last year jizz was Hi-Liter yellow but even then I wasn't sweating yellow.  I didn't know people sweat yellow, never heard of that.


----------



## jp0004

Day 22

Another solid workout/cardio day.  Doesn't seem like I'm losing any strength, In fact it seems my post workout rowing times are improving.  Strange since I'm on a calorie deficit.

I'm keeping my lifting at around 5 sets of 8 reps and they don't seem too far off my lifts before starting my cycle.  Pretty amazing compared to a keto diet where you lose quite a bit of strength.


----------



## jp0004

Day 23

12 hour day at work, nothing really to report.  "Heat" effects of the caps are definitely becoming less noticeable.  Even more so on non-workout days.

I'll be hitting the gym tomorrow to turn the furnace back on.


----------



## jp0004

Day 24

Pretty light workout followed by some hard cardio.  Really noticed an increase in temp at night, seemed hotter than usual.  Seems like Any sort of sustained cardio really ups the thermal effect.  Nothing unbearable though.

Less than a week to go.  Will weigh in on the last day and then again after the decay clears my system.


----------



## jp0004

Day 25

Another 12 hour day at work, not much to report.  Sides seem to be negligible on non-workout days.

I have the weekend off, planning to go hard for this last stretch.


----------



## jp0004

Day 26

Tough day at the gym, went to do light squats and my legs started to cramp and spasm.  Hit light deadlifts instead, right leg is still kinda cramped up.

Maybe it's a lack of glycogen?  Anyway, doesn't seem too serious, I'll see how it feels tomorrow.

Also, last night was the hardest night of sleep for the whole cycle, felt like I was burning up all night, even with the fan on.  No sweat, just really warm.  Like I just came out of a tumble dryer kinda warm.  Really dry heat.

Anyway, no big deal, just thought it was interesting.  I feel fine now, gonna see how tonight goes.


----------



## jp0004

Day 27

Solid day at the gym, though I could really use a day off.  Sore all over but I wanna make the most of these last few days.  I'll stick to light weights and cardio for this last stretch.

Slept fine last night.  Seems that other night was just an anomaly.


----------



## jp0004

Day 28

Another day of hard work at the gym, just one more workout to go.  My CNS is screaming for mercy but I'm gonna push through one last time tomorrow.  Wanna make the most of this run, still gonna stick to light weight and hard cardio.


----------



## N00bbt

Registered because i have been following since the beginning, great detailed log! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## jp0004

Day 29

Made it though the last workout.  Very happy with the effort I put in today, left it all out there.  Lookin forward to a couple of days off to recover.

@*N00bbt*, thanks for following along!  If you're planning on doing a run I hope this log helps you out.  It's certainly been an interesting and educational experience.

I'll be weighing in tomorrow and once more after I get through the decay in about a a week when all the water is gone.  I have to admit I'm a little nervous about seeing the number on the scale.  But I can certainly see the difference in the mirror.

Strange as it sounds, I think I'm gonna miss the "warmth" effect.  Feels weird going back to normal.

See you guys tomorrow, thanks to everyone who contributed/followed along.


----------



## jp0004

Day 30

Starting weight 195.6lbs
Day 30 weight 185.1lbs

Just over 10 lbs lost.  Already feeling the effects falling off, not winded walking down hallways and actually felt cold at work.

I'll check in with you guys in about a week after I lose the water weight.  Gonna try some dandelion root to speed up the water weight loss.

Thanks to everyone here for the knowledge and support, this is a great resource for both beginners and the experienced.

Anything else happens I'll check back in, if not, see y'all in a week!


----------



## jp0004

7 Days after cycle

Weight is pretty much the same.  But I'm definitely noticing the difference of not carrying around 10lbs of extra fat around. Top 2 abs are starting to peek out and a couple veins on my arms are starting to pop.

I do parkour/capoeira and I've definitely noticed an increase in movement speed.  Lifts are slightly down but not significantly.

Shirts that didn't fit before are now wearable.  In fact all of my clothes cut a much better figure for me now.  Dunno if it's a coincidence but on my first day off cycle I had a chick from work buy me a drink without me asking.  Caught me a bit off guard but I'll take it  

Pretty good experience overall.  Compared to my last run at 500mg when I lost 7lbs in 10 days, this run yielded a more gradual loss at a slower rate.  But by FAR much more manageable.  My diet was not super strict and at no point was I taxed so much that I couldn't function day to day, compared to 500mg where I woke up drenched in my own sweat in the middle of the night and just getting out the door for ANYTHING was a monumental task.

I think I'm sold on 1 cap per day whenever I run DNP.  The effects are not as dramatic but it's basically idiotproof.  Just keep your diet reasonably in check, put a good effort in at the gym and you'll see results.

And although I have no experience from other sources, I will never go with anything other than from the man himself.  3 runs on it and quality is always on point, even after a year of storage.  Seems other sources come and go, there's really something to be said about longevity, especially in a business like this.

Hope this log proves useful to future runners.  If anyone has any questions I'm happy to answer.  Thanks to everyone here for all the knowledge and support!


----------



## donjuanelite

jp0004 said:


> 7 Days after cycle
> 
> Weight is pretty much the same.  But I'm definitely noticing the difference of not carrying around 10lbs of extra fat around. Top 2 abs are starting to peek out and a couple veins on my arms are starting to pop.
> 
> I do parkour/capoeira and I've definitely noticed an increase in movement speed.  Lifts are slightly down but not significantly.
> 
> Shirts that didn't fit before are now wearable.  In fact all of my clothes cut a much better figure for me now.  Dunno if it's a coincidence but on my first day off cycle I had a chick from work buy me a drink without me asking.  Caught me a bit off guard but I'll take it
> 
> Pretty good experience overall.  Compared to my last run at 500mg when I lost 7lbs in 10 days, this run yielded a more gradual loss at a slower rate.  But by FAR much more manageable.  My diet was not super strict and at no point was I taxed so much that I couldn't function day to day, compared to 500mg where I woke up drenched in my own sweat in the middle of the night and just getting out the door for ANYTHING was a monumental task.
> 
> I think I'm sold on 1 cap per day whenever I run DNP.  The effects are not as dramatic but it's basically idiotproof.  Just keep your diet reasonably in check, put a good effort in at the gym and you'll see results.
> 
> And although I have no experience from other sources, I will never go with anything other than from the man himself.  3 runs on it and quality is always on point, even after a year of storage.  Seems other sources come and go, there's really something to be said about longevity, especially in a business like this.
> 
> Hope this log proves useful to future runners.  If anyone has any questions I'm happy to answer.  Thanks to everyone here for all the knowledge and support!



Mind if I ask, what made you start DNP? I am currently running GW50 it has been great. I have been dieting and running for months now.  Started gw50 over dnp bc of weather too hot to mess with dnp imo lmao. I am about 13% at 190. To lose 10lbs of fat with dnp sounds amazing and i do plan to run it someday when it gets cooler out. Hopefully by then it'll be time to lean bulk, I'll use Test E and EQ two compounds I used before  maybe add tbol or something. Not the point. Is there any time or whatnot to start dnp? I know with roids people say start after you reached your natty level, but I know a few who started aas at 16 and shit and they are monsters. I'm 29 and used aas before, nothing major. I did kinda fall to the way side fitness wise thus the reason I was over 200lbs and chubby. Before hand I powerlifted was 181 pretty lean. About 12% 

Sorry, back on topic is there a specific time to use DNP? Like to get the most out of it? Or is it just like, use it and lose it so to speak? Awesome log man, nice detail.


----------



## pumperalbo

How many Bodyfat you have after Cycle?

12% ?


----------



## jp0004

Hey, sorry for the late reply.

I have no exp with AAS so I can't speak to using DNP alongside it.

But I'm sure most other users would agree that Using it in the Winter/Fall/Spring is best.  Basically anytime it's not hot will work.  I can't imagine doing a cycle with a temp above 20C.

As far as timing, I took my dose with food at around 7-8pm.  The strongest heat kick comes right after you take it and I like to be at home where I can get under a fan and control my temperature as opposed to taking it in the morning and having to deal with the heat at work.


----------

